# Making fresh mozzarella?



## MrsLMB (Oct 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has ever made their own fresh mozzarella?

If so, how do you do it and do you have any super great tips?

It's something I would like to try but have no clue on how to do it.


----------



## spork (Oct 15, 2011)

Never made it myself from scratch (ditto, ricotta), but I've seen it done on TV.  I like the way balls of mozz get formed and squeezed out of your fist slick and smoother than a baby's bottom.  Looks like a lot of fun.  I'm guessing that the timing, the consistency, of curdling milk is one important key?...


----------



## JMediger (Oct 15, 2011)

My BIL made it from a kit he ordered on line.  It was delicious and he said quite easy.  The kit contains an enzyme I think ...


----------

